# Is Tru-Stone made by more than one company?



## PenMan1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Without calling vendor names, or trying to start a debate, I have noticed a difference in the "stone composites". 

I use a LOT of black with gold web and red with gold web. I have always bought my supply from one source. Trying to be efficient, I began ordering from another source to combine pen components with the stone blanks.

NOW, THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH EITHER VENDOR OR EITHER PRODUCT. I have noticed that they turn a bit differently and look VERY different. One is sold as "Gemstone" and the other as "Tru-Stone"

Are they from different manufacturers or have the just changed the "web" design?


----------



## bitshird (Oct 8, 2010)

Andy if its Tru Stone it's all manufactured by RT research in Arizona, there are probably several others making a similar product, but RT is the best and they are to only ones making Tru Stone, I used to deal directly with them, but we were cutting 20 to 50 pounds a week for a customer, and not for pens, I still have some of the original stuff and man is it hard, the new Pliable material for pens is great, but the older rock is a real bear. They had a serious accident some while back and were out of production for a few months, but they are going stronger and better than ever.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 8, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Andy if its Tru Stone it's all manufactured by RT research in Arizona, there are probably several others making a similar product, but RT is the best and they are to only ones making Tru Stone, I used to deal directly with them, but we were cutting 20 to 50 pounds a week for a customer, and not for pens, I still have some of the original stuff and man is it hard, the new Pliable material for pens is great, but the older rock is a real bear. They had a serious accident some while back and were out of production for a few months, but they are going stronger and better than ever.


 
Thanks Ken. I forgot about the "explosion". That explains it. I make a lot of pens half black and half red (32 miles to Athens, GA). The stuff I had on hand had a much "tighter" web and was much "smoother". The new stuff (by coincidence from a new vendor) has a much "looser" web. I just need to be careful not to mix the old with the new!

THANKS!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 8, 2010)

Andy,
Over the years there have been several "tru-stone-like" products.  Acryligem comes to mind immediately, but I have a few others in my shop, too.

Each of them turned differently and some differ from color to color.

You get your "hints" on what to expect as  you drill it--if ribbons are coming out of the bit, things look favorable.  IF not, you may need to "innovate" as you turn.


----------

